# "It does take longer to conceive once you've hit your midthirties."



## readyformore

My doctor said this today when I told her I was going to my 12th cycle.
Not sure if I was encouraged or annoyed.:wacko:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Define "mid-thirties". My first pregnancy I conceived on the first try and I was 34½.

Be encouraged...at least you know you can have children, right? :)


----------



## cebethel

Thanx for the encouraging words doc! Pffffft :grr:

Please don't feel discouraged :hugs:


----------



## Tysia

my sister conceived two kids on the first try, one when she was 38, one when she was 41 (and two more also on the first try when she was in her early thirties)


----------



## velo

Did your doctor say this in lieu of doing any investigation into potential fertility problems? Or will she run some tests?


----------



## sarahincanada

saw these stats of fertility friend today

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Chart-Gallery-Stats-Months-TTC-versus-Age.html

I do believe it takes SOME women longer. The good thing is that its not impossible, just takes TIME


----------



## Indigo77

I was just talking to DH about taking a break and he was against it. That FF graph just made up my mind, as I just turned 39 and the largest step was right after 40. I posted these stats before, but here they are again...

_

Odds of getting pregnant in a given month, by age:
* early 20s: up to 25 percent
* late 20s and early 30s: up to 15 percent
* late 30s: up to 10 percent
* over 40: less than 5%

Number of women who achieve pregnancy within the first year of trying, by age:

* early 20s: 94 percent
* late 20s and early 30s: 70-85 percent
* late 30s: 65-70 percent

Average number of months to conception, by age:

* early 20s: 4-5 months
* late 20s: 5-7 months
* early 30s: 7-10 months
* late 30s: 10-12 months

So you see, even women in their twenties, in the prime of their fertility, only have a 25% chance of conceiving in a given month. These are women who are at peak fertility, and yet each month they have a 75% chance of NOT getting pregnant. If you're in your 30's or 40's the odds go down even more. And this is perfectly normal.

So, even though you may not get pregnant quite as fast as you would like, it's most important to do everything you can to improve your fertility so that it won't take any longer than necessary. Begin by avoiding some of the most common mistakes almost everyone makes when trying to get pregnant._


----------



## TiggerToo

That depends....

I have a friend who had three MC's and is now 15 weeks. She's 36 and it took six months.

My sister got pregnant at 37 while breastfeeding her baby from the year before (one born in March, the other the following August). Took her nine months for the first one.

It depends....


----------



## susan36

hey ladies , a wee bit of good news here , im 38 this year and since april 2010 iv been preg 3 times , april dec and feb , tho not stickys but i still got preg , and my rcm midwife says im still a young thing nowadays , :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I would've vomited on your doctor's shoes and called it a preview of your morning sickness you'll soon be blessed to have! Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I think I would've vomited on your doctor's shoes and called it a preview of your morning sickness you'll soon be blessed to have! Lol. :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## tigerlilly

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

velo said:


> Did your doctor say this in lieu of doing any investigation into potential fertility problems? Or will she run some tests?

Well, it was said in passing really. We work together in OB and I happened to mention it to her.

In the past 12 months, I've had cd3 blood work, 7dpo blood work, and an ultrasound. Honestly, she'll do whatever I ask. I'm just not sure how far I want to go.
I just have this fabulous history of fertility problems at 25, and now I'm 34 (35 at delivery). Now that I'm in my 'midthirties', maybe I'm just average now, lol! She might have been trying to reassure me that I'm normal and nothing is wrong, but I still wasn't happy to hear it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

If you have been trying for a year I would suggest going to an RE to get both you and him checked out. Even if you don't want to get into meds or fertility treatments they can make sure there aren't any problems stopping you. Sure it can take longer in your 30s, but if there is a problem it is better to find out and address it sooner than later.


----------



## readyformore

Mrs. Bear said:


> If you have been trying for a year I would suggest going to an RE to get both you and him checked out. Even if you don't want to get into meds or fertility treatments they can make sure there aren't any problems stopping you. Sure it can take longer in your 30s, but if there is a problem it is better to find out and address it sooner than later.

Oh, thanks. I've been down that road alread. My first was unexplained infertility and it looks like I'm heading in the same direction. At least now we can blame it on my age (again, I'm not sure if that's good or bad, lol)! I found it to be really bizarre when I was ttc at 24 and it took so long.

RE isn't an option anymore. We used up that insurance with #1. So, here we sit. . . tick, tock, tick, tock!


----------

